# Just a few pics of my new (new for me anyway) C40



## Cheekyguille (Mar 26, 2006)

<img src = "https://camilions.com/nago.jpg">
<img src = "https://camilions.com/nago2.jpg">
<img src = "https://camilions.com/nago3.jpg">
<img src = "https://camilions.com/nago4.jpg">
<img src = "https://camilions.com/nago5.jpg">

I've read that color coordination is a no no, ha! how's this for a no no  

Thanks for looking


----------



## Cheekyguille (Mar 26, 2006)

*the watch on the handlebars was just a prop*

for a post on a watch forum. I don't ride with a Panerai on my handlebars


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Very nice! I have the same frame in my favorite bike.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Never seen that type of seat nose angle before.Can you tell me who makes the seat?
BTW, great bike.

Edit: Selle, sorry, first pic came in bad.


----------

